# Help! Septicemia!



## FrederickEliKees (Apr 17, 2021)

I am interested in purchasing this leucistic Brazilian Rainbow Boa from a local store but it's showing several symptoms of septicemia. Obviously, I wouldn't purchase this snake if that were the case, I just need help identifying it from people who have dealt with septicemia before. It's had seizures, mild lethargy and on occasion, although rarely, not what I would call thrilled to eat. It had a few spots show up on it recently. If someone could tell me if they think that's what this is, I would appreciate it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Irrespective of septicaemia, the seizures, lethargy and loss of appetite would be enough for me to walk away.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Walk away.... IMO a snake with those symptoms should not be made available to purchase. I wouldn't enter into a transaction with such a retailer....


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Definitely walk away. Buying a snake in such a condition just encourages people to keep on selling them. If I went into a shop and they tried to sell me such a sick animal, I'd be reporting them for the sake of the animals.


----------

